# من دحرج الحجر ؟ ... الكتاب الاسطورة



## REDEMPTION (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اصدقائى *...

*الأستاذ فرانك موريسون من كبار رجال القانون في إنكلترة، بدأ حياته متأثرا بالنزعة العلمية التي سادت القرن التاسع عشر وبآراء النقاد الذين جرّحوا روايات الإنجيل الكريم وخاصة من الألمان. وشرع يؤلف كتابا عن السبعة أيام الأخيرة من حياةالمسيح في ضوء بحوث العلم. وبعد أن بحث وراجع وفنّد، أخرج في آخر الأمر كتابا عكس ما كان يريد، أثبت فيه حوادث المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة بالأدلة القانونية والمنطقية.*
*وقد تولى الأستاذ هذه القضية كمحام ضليع، وذهب في بحثه مذهب رجل القانون الدقيق في تصوير الوقائع وتفنيد الإعتراضات وإثبات الأدلة - متوخيا في هذا كله دقة البحث وحلاوة الأسلوب وروعة الاستنتاج وقوة المنطق.*
*وهو يبدأ بحثه من ليلة القبض على المسيح، ثم يسير بالقارئ خطوة خطوة، متتبعاالحوادث، معللا إياها تعليلا منطقيا رائعا، حتى يصل به إلى صباح القيامة. وقد جعل كتابه بعنوان أخاذ «من دحرج الحجر؟»(Who Moved the Stone) وكان له بين الناطقين بالانكليزية في أوروبا وأميركا رنة في عالم الدين والأدب، وأقبل عليه القراء إقبالا شديدا لروعة أسلوبه وقوة حجته وجلال موضوعه. *
*هذا هو الكتاب الذي نقدمه الآن إلى قراء العربية في الشرق، آملين أن يلقى من التقدير ما هو أهل له، وأن يجنى من ناضج الثمر في الشرق قدر ما جنى في الغرب .*

*هذه مقدمة الكتاب اعتقد انها تبين محتوياته ...واهمية دراسته *
*واليكم الرابط *

*http://rapidshare.de/files/31941571/Who_Moved_the_Stone.rar.html*


*انتظر تعليقاتكم ..*

*صلواتكم*


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت تتأكدو من ألرابط 0


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*الكتب شيق و لم انتهي من قرأءته لحد الان فهو مقسم الى ثلاث ملفات و لم انتهي من اولها بعد*

*مشكور*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*انتا شوقتنا للكتاب اوي ياطارق

الف شكرا مقدما وجاري التحميل يا باشا



السمردلي قال:



			يا ريت تتأكدو من ألرابط 0
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرابط سليم يا السمردلي

انزل اخر الصفحة وهتلاقي كلمة free اضغط عليها 

هتطلع ليك صفحة تانية انزل لنصها هتلاقي مربع فاضي وجنبه رقم ملون 

اكتب الرقم في المربع الفاضي واضغط علي كلمة دون لود*


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع شكله شيق لكن هل هى مقدمة فقط؟
مش الكتاب كله يعنى؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> *الكتب شيق و لم انتهي من قرأءته لحد الان فهو مقسم الى ثلاث ملفات و لم انتهي من اولها بعد
> 
> مشكور*


 
+

استاذنا الكبير ماى روك ... اشكرك كثيراً 


*



انتا شوقتنا للكتاب اوي ياطارق

الف شكرا مقدما وجاري التحميل يا باشا


إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السمردلي 

 
يا ريت تتأكدو من ألرابط 0


الرابط سليم يا السمردلي

انزل اخر الصفحة وهتلاقي كلمة free اضغط عليها 

هتطلع ليك صفحة تانية انزل لنصها هتلاقي مربع فاضي وجنبه رقم ملون 

اكتب الرقم في المربع الفاضي واضغط علي كلمة دون لود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هو فعلا كتاب رائع جدا جدا يا مينا ... وكله بالادله العقليه والعلميه فقط لا غير ... اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم جميعاً ... الاخ العزيز السمردلى ... الرابط يعمل ... حاول مره اخرى 





			الموضوع شكله شيق لكن هل هى مقدمة فقط؟
مش الكتاب كله يعنى؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لاء يا فادى ده الكتاب كله .... انا بس وضعت مقدمه الكتاب هنا علشان تعرفوا الكتاب بيتكلم عن ايه بالظبط ... لكن انا بمعونة المسيح حملت الكتاب كله وهتلاقيه فى الرابط اللى فوق ... اقراه وقولى رأيك وتعليقك ...
*


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا طارق ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك و بأذن المسيح اعمله كتاب الكترونى


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين 000 لعلمكم نقطة ضعفي ألأساسيه ألكمبيوتر -
مشكورين مره أخرى 00 ألرب يوفقكم


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 سبتمبر 2006)

+



> شكرا جدا طارق ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك و بأذن المسيح اعمله كتاب الكترونى


 
*الشكر لربنا يا فادى ... وربنا يوفقك ولو احتاجت اى خدمات فنيه فى اخراج الكتاب انا تحت امرك* 



> مشكورين 000 لعلمكم نقطة ضعفي ألأساسيه ألكمبيوتر -
> مشكورين مره أخرى 00 ألرب يوفقكم


 
*على الرحب والسعه اخى العزيز السمردلى .. تحياتى*


----------



## Fadie (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*نسخة Pdf من الكتاب*


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اشكرك يا فادى على تعبك ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## الرب رائع (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من دحرج الحجر ؟ ... الكتاب الاسطورة*

هذا الكتاب موجود في هذا الرابط للتحميل المجاني
http://www.call-of-hope.com/ems/ams/ara/4370ara.html


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من دحرج الحجر ؟ ... الكتاب الاسطورة*

*سلام ونعمة
اشكرك اخي الحبيب الرب رائع
والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من دحرج الحجر ؟ ... الكتاب الاسطورة*

ينقل للمنتدى المسيحي العام ....ككل الكتب المسيحيه .


----------



## نغم (14 يونيو 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم اخوانى 
كتاب من دحرج الحجر 
للتحميل على جهاز  الكمبيوتر 

http://www.mediafire.com/?imvexsitly8


----------



## philanthropist (28 يوليو 2015)

الرابط مش شغال عندى 
صفحة الويب هذه غير متوفرة

ERR_CONNECTION_RESET


----------

